
What We Don’t Talk about When We Talk about Russian Hacking - Dowwie
https://www.lrb.co.uk/v40/n01/jackson-lears/what-we-dont-talk-about-when-we-talk-about-russian-hacking
======
anonINFP
I want to ask you a serious question, OP. Have you looked for the underlying
facts behind the Russian hack claims yourself? Have you done your own
research? Have you familiarized yourself with Russian & Soviet historical
precedent, to see whether what's being claimed is actually characteristic of
Russia's historical style? Have you listened to or read any of the
congressional testimonies, or looked into their background sources? Have you
examined any of the academic reports, public policy think tank reports,
cybersecurity reports, and/or programming & data analysis work done on the
publicly available data - several of which have been shared right here on HN?
Have you done ANY of these things to come to your own conclusion - even just
one?

Given that this piece characterizes the entire argument of Russian active
measures activities as a "religion" devoid of empirical evidence, leaves out a
_lot_ of important details regarding the Manafort and Papadopolous indictments
which are publicly available in court documents, and generalizes over the
merits & technical details of the analytical work products of Crowdstrike et
al. on the one hand and VIPS on the other, and given the fact that this
article resonated with you enough to share it, I get the disquieting
impression that you have not done such background research.

If so, why hold the position that everyone around you is accepting this issue
on unreasonable blind faith without any empirical evidence, when you yourself
have not examined any of the supporting evidence? Why define the data and the
legitimacy of that view out of existence like that?

Please tell and show me that my perception is mistaken here. I really want it
to be.

------
Dowwie
Report mentioned in the story: [https://democraticautopsy.org/wp-
content/uploads/Autopsy-The...](https://democraticautopsy.org/wp-
content/uploads/Autopsy-The-Democratic-Party-In-Crisis.pdf)

